# الى مهندسين الفلزات



## israa morsi (1 سبتمبر 2012)

بعد اذنكو كنت عايزه اعرف فيه مجال شغل للبنات في مجال الفلزات عشان ادخل القيسم دا


----------



## ali_alashery (3 سبتمبر 2012)

أهلا بيكي أولا : انتي القاهرة وللا السويس .؟؟؟ ... هي مش هتفرق بس عشان لإني في البكالوريوس السنة دي ( فلزات القاهرة ) ثانيا: مجالات هندسة الفلزات لا حصر لها لسبب ان كل كورس داخل القسم هو مجال بعينه ومعظمها تقبل البنات والولاد لإن طبيعة الشغل تقريبا بتكون كويسة حتى في شركات البترول بيكون شغل مكاتب وأفضل مجالات شغل البنات 1- هندسة التأكل ودة في شركات البترول 2- التفتيش الهندسي ( شغل مكاتب يعني عينة وبعمل عليها اختبارات ) 3- معامل التحليل الميتالورجي واللي بتكون موجودة في جميع مصانع الحديد والصلب والمسابك بشكل عام


----------



## israa morsi (6 سبتمبر 2012)

*انا هندسة القاهرة 
الف شكر يا باشمهندس 
*


----------

